# What & How many batteries replacement for HP 800VA UPS



## bssunilreddy (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi,

What & How many batteries replacement for HP 800VA UPS. I have a HP 800VA UPS but it needs battery replacement. Also its button for turning it on does not work properly as it gets stuck now and then. So what needs to be done. Please give your suggestions.

PS: I don't know an inch about UPS technology.


Thanks & Regards,
BSSunil


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 19, 2015)

*Re: What &amp; How many batteries replacement for HP 800VA UPS*

what is the model number? Is it a PC UPS or Home UPS.

For PC generally 800VA/1000VA models have 12V 2x7aH SMF batteries. You can buy these from any battery shops. Just match the battery types(SMF in this case still check the type of existing batteries) and Voltage.

Better go to Koti market to replace the switch and batteries or if you want you can contact HP support.

- - - Updated - - -

Exide costs around Rs. 900 / piece


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 20, 2015)

Anybody know the Hyderabad Address and phone number for HP Support?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 20, 2015)

*Re: What &amp; How many batteries replacement for HP 800VA UPS*

HP 800VA UPS is for my PC only.

- - - Updated - - -



avinandan012 said:


> what is the model number? Is it a PC UPS or Home UPS.
> 
> For PC generally 800VA/1000VA models have 12V 2x7aH SMF batteries. You can buy these from any battery shops. Just match the battery types(SMF in this case still check the type of existing batteries) and Voltage.
> 
> ...



The HP 800VA UPS which I have asked above has no support from HP. Its better to sell HP 800VA + APC 600VA UPS's and buy CyberPower 1000VA UPS all together. How much would the both UPS's fetch me? APC is 1 year old & working where as HP is 3 year old & not working.


----------

